# Best smoker/grill to buy in the $200-$400 range



## big twig (Mar 24, 2011)

I grew up using my dads custom offset smoker so I have experience smoking and grilling. Problem is we don't live close anymore so I want to get something that I can grill and smoke with. I hear people talking about Char Grillers, Brinkmann SNP's, etc. I know they are not made like a tank which is what I'm used to and they need mods to perform they way they should. I saw a Masterbuilt barrel smoker at sears which looked like it didn't need any mods (stack at grill height, gauge at grill height, ash trays is main chamber and firebox, etc.) I was wondering if anyone has ever used one, since I think they are new I havnt seen any reviews. It is made of the same style of thin steel as Char Griller and Brinkmann snp. I just cant decide which one I should start with. If I had 1k this wouldn't be an issue. I like the size of the Brinkmann but I like not having to do mods (as far as I know) of the Masterbuilt. Please help me make a decision, my B-day is next month and I plan on throwing myself a party like I always do. I grill just about every weekend on a Weber but I need a lot more space so I am looking for something that does both. Sorry I just rambled on. Here are my choices unless someone knows of something better.

Brinkmann - http://www.homedepot.com/buy/outdoo.../smoke-n-pit-charcoal-grill-smoker-77293.html

Char Griller - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Griller-Smokin-Pro-Grill-Smoker/10583514

Masterbuilt - http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07116303000P


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 24, 2011)

I just recently purchased the Brinkmann Trailmaster Limited from Home Depot for 399 & so far I'm wsihing I had got the Weber Smokey Mountain. It just seems you can't get a good horizontial for less than 1000 without having to do somekinda mod. Just my two cents! Good luck & let us know


----------



## coacher72 (Mar 24, 2011)

In that price rang a 22.5 Weber Smoking Mountain grill would be my choice.


----------



## fife (Mar 24, 2011)

I got the Masterbuilt 40 with glass door for $299.00 at Sam's last week and it cooks some awsome grub. Easy to use also.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 24, 2011)

Twig,are there any Bass Pro Shops in your area
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





? They have SFB's at the one here,Horizon I think;well build(heavy)@ about 300# maybe more
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,but will  as they say,'Be Willed to the kids
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





' ! They look good,and are an eyecatcher when you see them. Probably about 720sq.in. of cooking area on the horizontal , some are them have the verticle cooker on them. If I did not have my Tejas, I try snagging one of them. IMHO the BrinkmanSnP and the Chargriller are both of light metal and have too many leaks to mess with,(haven't seen a Trailmaster ) ,but I'll leave with a hint I followed and am glad I did;when you choose the Smoker you want,go one(1) bigger.You'll be glad you did.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun ,hope you get one you like,and when you smoke,do it...


----------



## porked (Mar 24, 2011)

I never owned or used a WSM, but from what I hear and what I see, that would be the way I would go if I were you.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 24, 2011)

For quality and price masterbuilt sound really good. I  want the one from sams for ease of use when i don't want to(dance around) tend a fire all night
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.1 grill or smoker will never do all things good just some.That why you see the list of grills and smokers on more than ones persons avitar good luck on your search


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 24, 2011)

Get the 22.5" WSM, I had a Char-griller Smokin' Pro to start with and then got the 22.5" WSM and it was hands down the best thing I have done for my smoking career. I have at least as much room on the grates as I did with the Char-griller, use about half the amount of fuel, and don't have to babysit it all the time like I did with the Char-griller. A lot of folks here have bought them from Aimtofind.com for about $365 with free shipping. It really is considered one of the best smokers you can buy for under $400.


----------



## big twig (Mar 25, 2011)

There is a Bass Pro Shop somewhat near me but the cheapest Horizon they have is $700+. It also seems like my budget might get smaller due to more financial issues (closer to the $200 mark) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I want a WSM but I need a large grilling surface since I grill A LOT and the Webber Kettle doesn't cut it at all (have to cook in several batches and keep warm in the oven). I think I might try the Masterbuilt since it looks like the least amount of mods needed (going to look at it again today). Then hopefully in a couple of months grab a WSM also. Thanks for all of the input everyone. I will keep you updated on my decision.


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are on a budget build a UDS!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2011)

WSM.


----------



## woodchucks (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to vote for the char-broiler also.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 25, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> There is a Bass Pro Shop somewhat near me but the cheapest Horizon they have is $700+. It also seems like my budget might get smaller due to more financial issues (closer to the $200 mark)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the 22.5" WSM has TWO 22.5" grates, so you can fit a LOT of food in there at one go. Here is a recent smoke of mine: (2) family packs of chicken, (2) corned beef getting turned into pastrami, (1) pan of baked beans, and (1) pan with a mix of sausage in it. I have also had 60 lbs. of pork butts in it at one time as well.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2011)

Masterbuilt's MES 40 from Sam's Club.  $299.00


----------



## big twig (Mar 26, 2011)

So I went to look at the El' Cheapo horizontal offset smokers and they are just made so poorly I just can't get myself to buy one. Thin metal and gaps everywhere. I have decided to go with the 22.5 WSM and just buy another 22.5 Weber Kettle for my grilling pleasures then later down the line find someone to help me make the horizontal offset I really want. Noticed that someone else here saw the craigslist add for a store in Northern Virginia selling 22.5 WSM's for $299 so I hope to go get one next week after I pay the bills. They better still have them. Thanks again for all of the input, it really helped in my decision. I will have plenty of pictures when I get my hands on it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2011)

You won't be disappointed Twig! The WSM rocks!


----------



## fliphyzer (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep, I use the Chargriller DUO and have had to mod the heck out of it to get it anywhere near usable.  That pic of the duo above is not in a working condition, especially with the temp being what it is out there.

Mine has an oven seal installed, propane burner in the large chamber for preheat, a layer of soapstone slab to manage heat dissipation, tecate tall boy can in the stack to lower the stack entrance, water heater blanket wrap, home built charcoal basket for the firebox.  And I use dual wireless digital thermometers, the blanket covers the thermo face (fine by me). 

And most of this was figured out under severe stress and a year of unhappy smoking. 

I do have a fair amount of space though.

I think you will be happy.  Someobody made a flyer talking about how they will make good bbq for cheap for the neighbors family and friends, maybe you could make a little cash on the side while learning your skills and start a new bbq fund.  You'll be sporting a Dave Klose before you know it!


----------



## big twig (Apr 13, 2011)

OH YEAH!! Just ordered the 22.5 WSM and it will be here tomorrow. I Hope Friday I can put it together and start seasoning it but probably won't be able to cook anything till next weekend due to rain, prior engagements and the fact I have to do all of my fire cooking at my grandmothers house since I live in a apartment. Thanks for all of the great advise and very soon you will be seeing some Q VIEW!!


----------



## lght (Apr 13, 2011)

Are you open to getting a used smoker??  I like the WSM, but wanted an offset and something a little bigger so I searched ebay, craigslist, etc and found an amazing deal on a $1600 smoker for $400 on a local BBQ forum in my area.  The setup had only been used about a dozen times and was in great shape.  Since smokers are built to last buying a used one isn't that big of a deal.  

If I was going to get a new one a WSM would be my choice.


----------



## big twig (Apr 13, 2011)

LGHT, Yeah I have been searching everywhere for a very long time. There really are not many people in my area that smoke and most of them that do I know and they have giant trailers, etc. or wouldn't part with their. I went with the WSM for now and when I get a house I will do a build that way I can have exactly what I want.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Purchasing a WSM, new or used, is always a good choice. It';s all good my friend.


----------



## big twig (Apr 15, 2011)

Well. It finally came (a day late but still happy).








And I have to say that was the easiest thing to put together, it took me longer to get it out of the box.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Now I just have to take it to my grandmothers house, season it and start smoking. I would do it today but my awesome cousin surprised me with Caps tickets for tonight's game 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(my b day is coming up). Of course it is raining all day tomorrow so I have to wait until Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I did notice the side door is not flush (I have heard that from several people). What is the best way to get it to sit flush? A hammer and some luck? Also any good tips on seasoning it would be appreciated along with how long it takes because I am hoping to season and cook in the same day. I was smart and ordered the ET-732 from Todd before I ordered this so I am set!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2011)

You done great!

I always recommend the MES for smoking, but you can't grill with an MES, so I would say you made a great choice!

It's also a good one to get, because there are a lot of guys here who have that same 22 1/2" Weber, and they can help you out a lot!

Have Fun,

Bear


----------



## thestealth (Apr 15, 2011)

Not really a need to season them.  Seasoning is not really needed since the interior is finished and not raw steel. :-)

I just went over the interior of mine with some some soapy water and rinsed well (just in case there were any manufacturing oils/chemicals present and fired it up.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 15, 2011)

Like stealth said.... no need to season the WSM because it is enamel coated. As far as the side door, place it lengthwise along your thigh and use your hands and leg to gently form the bend as needed for a tighter fit. The fit wont be perfect, but once it is close and you have done 10 or so smokes in it the residue from the smoke will seal up all the little cracks and crevicess.


----------



## big twig (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for all of the tips! First smoke tomorrow morning with Q-View posted tomorrow night.


----------



## lght (Apr 18, 2011)

looking good any mods planned for the smoker?


----------



## walterwhite (Apr 21, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> OH YEAH!! Just ordered the 22.5 WSM and it will be here tomorrow. ...


I guess I'm too late to offer advice. I was going to recommend the WSM as well. I have the small one and have never regretted the purchase. My only thought was to caution you about the size. the small one is big enough for us, but it is just me and SWMBO these days. I've fit up to a 27 lb turkey in mine, though it took some ingenuity. I regularly smoke 15-20 lb boneless pork rib trimmings for pulled pork and have to freeze most of it.

If you like the way your WSM works but do not want to make big batches every time, Get a Smoky Joe off CL for $10 and a 24 qt tamale pot and make a mini-WSM. I use mine regularly. It's perfect for warming up a ham or smoking a couple chickens or some salmon. At the moment I'm doing smoking wood tests where I smoke a little tilapia, salmon, pork, chicken and beef using a single wood from my collection. We eat half and I'm packaging and freezing the other half so I can do a later side by side comparison. So far I've tested lilac and cherry and I can tell you that fish is terrific with cherry.

Here's my mini:







The only mod I've done to my WSM is to run a bead of high temperature silicone rubber around the bottom edge of the cylinder to provide a better seal. On windy days I was having trouble keeping temps down due to air infiltration.







I hope you enjoy your WSM as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice Smoker Big Twig, Congratulations...


----------



## big twig (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!

I might have to do the mod walter is talking about to help seal up the lid and maybe in the future a way to run my ET-732 probes through the body instead of the lid. Also thanks for the smokey joe and tamale pot idea. I would have never thought about that. I normally do very large cooks but I sure could add that to the arsenal for not much $$.


----------



## jlmacc (Apr 22, 2011)

That is a good idea you have there with the tamale pot.How do you have the inside set up?Just the same as you would to use as a grill?I have a smoky I have never even used yet.I might try this out.Looks pretty basic what you did,if you have any tips I would appreciate it.Thanks       Josh


----------



## walterwhite (Apr 22, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> I might have to do the mod walter is talking about to help seal up the lid and maybe in the future a way to run my ET-732 probes through the body instead of the lid. Also thanks for the smokey joe and tamale pot idea. I would have never thought about that. I normally do very large cooks but I sure could add that to the arsenal for not much $$.


Oops! Two mods. I put an ordinary hardware store style eyelet in the barrel just below the top grill for temperature probes.




jlmacc said:


> That is a good idea you have there with the tamale pot.How do you have the inside set up?Just the same as you would to use as a grill?I have a smoky I have never even used yet.I might try this out.Looks pretty basic what you did,if you have any tips I would appreciate it.Thanks       Josh


It's pretty simple. The SJ grills fit snugly inside the pot so three small screws at the right height support two grills. Near the bottom I've mounted three angles (the tops of which actually support the bottom grill) which holds the largest stainless dog bowl I could find for the water bowl. I also made a charcoal ring out of some expanded metal. The finishing touch is an upside down can just big enough to cover the bottom holes with holes punched in the side to keep ash out of the bottom vent. Otherwise the vent holes plug and slow the smoke.






 

If you have a Smokey Joe with the vents on the side this is probably not necessary. There's a huge thread about this on that other site dedicated to Weber grills.


----------



## jlmacc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey thanks for taking the time to explain how you built this.I may have to look for a tamale pot the next time I am at target.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 24, 2011)

The 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain cooker is the way to go.  No mods necessary and great results right off the bat.  One bit of advice, don't use the owner manual technique for firing up the smoker.  Use the Minion method or some version of it and you will be thrilled.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just bend it gently.  If you go too far just put a thin towel on the inside of the door and just press the door against the side of the cooker and you will get the right shape.


----------



## hillarystep (Jan 8, 2012)

What does WSM mean ???


----------



## alblancher (Jan 8, 2012)

Weber Smokey Mountain


----------



## brendankiely (May 7, 2012)

It took me a long time and research to find a decent smoker grill. I recently bought the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker 18-1/2-Inch Smoker 721001

It beats all of those that I have owned before by a mile. It is within your budget.

It is easy to use and also works well for newbies


----------



## chuby (Jan 16, 2013)

HI WERE DO U BUY THE WSM 22.5 FOR 299?????


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 16, 2013)

The cheap ones take so many mods to get it to function properly it's almost worth it to spend the extra money.  How about these BGE look a likes?


----------



## big twig (Jan 16, 2013)

CHUBY said:


> HI WERE DO U BUY THE WSM 22.5 FOR 299?????


They sell it for $319 now, you have to call and pay, they order then you pick it up. They are located in Northern Virginia.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ppd/3544543341.html

Back when I bought mine I ended up finding a really good deal on amazon and signed up for prime for the free shipping, I think I paid $320-350 delivered, don't remember.


----------



## quensimp (May 4, 2013)

I got a question for you grill pros out there. I'm new to this but I've recently gotten a little bit more time on my hands and I've started trying to bbq a lot more and I'm loving it! So my wife is allowing me to buy a new grill because she's getting into it too. anyways i'm not sure what to get and I've been looking around a lot. I found this website http://www.squidoo.com/what-is-the-best-bbq-grill  and I'm loving the Weber Genesis E-330 model and i've read a lot of reviews and they all seem to be good. what do you guys think? any suggestions?


----------



## yoni malka (Jun 28, 2015)

My choice is: Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker 721 001 18-Inch Charcoal Smoker
There are many Smokrs at this price, but this Smoker works very well.














Fit-a-lot-in.jpg



__ yoni malka
__ Jun 28, 2015







PS
*More websites ranking it first:*

http://www.oureviews.com/weber-721001-smokey-mountain-cooker-18-inch-smoker/

http://www.backyardbbqguru.com/

http://bestreviews.com/best-smokers


----------

